

Does the Scientific Method Need Revision? - amirsiraj
https://medium.com/starts-with-a-bang/does-the-scientific-method-need-revision-d7514e2598f3

======
danbruc
As far as I can tell there is no or not much data from experiments that
contradicts existing theories or is unexplained. It is of course worthwhile to
probe theories in currently unexplored territories but this is getting more
and more expensive. No unexplained data, no new theories based on that. Our
current problem is just that we don't completely understand our theories and
how they fit together. So unless we are lucky and find some important new
experimental data, supersymmetric particles for example, there is not much we
can do besides reformulating our theories and looking at them from all
possible angles until somebody sees something nobody ever saw before.

------
lucozade
Sounds more like some profs are struggling to get their research grants in
String Theory renewed.

Personally, I can't see any problem with physicists working on hypotheses that
aren't directly scientific or have imminent utility. But then again, I don't
pay their wages.

